# spayed yesterday



## michele mug (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi everyone,
My pup, Bella was spayed yesterday and I picked her up this morning. She was rather pathetic most of today, but was content to just sit with me and be babied! She hasn't really peed too much, but did drink a bit tonight and did eat. She really isn't licking her incision, but I have had her in my sight all day. I tried to put the collar on her a few times and it totally paralizes her and she will stand in one spot and not move for the longest time. She can't judge walking and is bumping into things and can't seem to get comfortable in her crate. What do most of you do? Just keep the collar on her during the night and keep her in her crate and let her get used to it? My concern is that I will have to go out tomorrow for a while, and even longer on Monday and I can't watch her to make sure she isn't licking or chewing her incision. Should I just put the collar on her, knowing that it isn't hurting her or leave it off? I am just afraid that she WILL chew or lick her incision if left on her own. She has perked up tonight, but reverts back to that shaking scared pup anytime I put the collar on her. So sad.......I cant imagine making her wear it for 10 days! She doesnt seem to be in any pain, although she is moving slowly. I do have pain meds to give her daily, which I will do for the next few days so that she isn't in pain. I know it is hard to tell with a dog whether they are in pain or not.

Any advice,
Michele


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

She will get used to the collar. If you put it on her while you are still around and then ignore her, she'll have figure out how to walk with it. She _will _get the hang of it. If you let her figure it out now, then you won't worry if you need to leave her on Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

You could try a onesie. I put it on Pixie after her spay and she seemed fine with it. They bounce back very quickly after surgery. The next day she was running around like nothing happened. I hope Bella feels better!


----------



## Pamelabous (Jan 19, 2010)

Beth that onesie idea is AWESOME!! Daisy has not been spayed yet, but I will keep that one in mind for when she has her surgery. ~Pamela


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Pamela but it's definitely not my idea-I got it from the forum!
There will be lots of posts about it if you want to look it up.
Just take a onesie and turn it upside down so that the tail peeks out through the snaps.
You just have to unsnap when you take them to do their business.


----------



## michele mug (Jan 17, 2010)

I am going to try the onesie today. She really doesnt bother it all during the day. The collar totally upsets her, although I did leave it on her last night. She cried until about 1am and then was up at 6am crying again. At six I let her out to pee and then I took the collar off her and she came up on the couch with me where she fell back to asleep. Poor sweetie. She is much more active today and the pain killer I gave her doesnt seem to be making her very mellow LOL. 

I am wondering if she were inclined to chew at the site if she would be trying to do it during the day already. 

Thanks for all of the tips. I know she has to get used to the collar and I am going to pick up a couple of onesies today...

Michele


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Unless she is a real licker I would not keep her in the collar, just keep a good watch on her. It is natural for her to keep it clean, but very few dogs tear the stitches out. Many on the forum have had very good results with the Onesie.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Nala wore a onesie and looked adorable. But it did create some matting so watch out!

Annie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm sorry I missed this, Michele. How is Bella doing now? I hope she's healed well and back to her old playful self. Let us know!


----------



## michele mug (Jan 17, 2010)

Bella is doing much better. She is not licking at all, so we have been putting a little leatard on her that my little one outgrew LOL. She isn't bothered by it and it puts my mind at ease at night when I am not able to watch her. She has been a bit more wild, nipping more and growling (during play--but I do see she is trying to dominate a little) since the spaying and I hope that it is just a cooincidence. I definitely do not want these behaviors to continue. A bit of a back step to potty training too, but we'll get there. 

Thanks for all of the input and concern. This fourm is great!

Michele


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so glad she is feeling better! I have used a onsie on all my fosters that have had to be spayed or neutered and I think it was the best idea ever!!!!


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Beanie spayed and in her onesy tonight...*

She's wearing it right now, but the poor little dog is so exhausted that she is sleeping and not really bothering her stitches. She does a little moan once in awhile and hasn't eaten since last night...vet said to just give her 1/4 of her regular food, but she won't even eat that...I'm planning on giving her some of the pain meds before she goes to sleep tonight so she won't be uncomfortable. I'm sure she will bounce back by tomorrow, just not used to seeing her so down.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwww Beanie! When did the Vet say to give the next pain med?


----------



## michele mug (Jan 17, 2010)

Poor Beanie,
My vet said to give the pain meds for the first 2 or 3 days even if she didnt seem like she was in pain. By the 3rd day she was pretty much back to herself. The first day and a half home though Bella was pretty mellow and not eating either. It was so sad! Hope Beanie feels better soon.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, little Beanster is out like a light...I just couldn't bear the sight of her squirming around, trying to get comfortable and whimpering every time she turned. The vet recommended giving her meds when she started doing this....now she is sleeping comfortably after .1 cc of this stuff. So glad she is sleeping...wrapped up in her pink blanket - she'll most likely feel better tomorrow.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*recovery*

Well Daisy wasn't supposed to jump around for days...yet I had a heck of a time keeping her from doing so the first day. I had Riki stay with friends for a week so he wouldn't make her run around. She enjoyed all the attention but did miss him.

I'm glad your babies are feeling better. We all worry so about them...and for me it was a very hard decision for Daisy. For Riki, it was easy...I didn't want him to mark. For Daisy, it seemed so extreme because of the seriousness of the surgery so I really fretted and watched her like a hawk. Well here we are four years plus later and she is doing just fine. Still looks and acts like a puppy with a teeny scar.

Lily, the dog I am fostering, had the tiniest incision. Much smaller than Daisy. She seemed fine the very next day after sleeping it off. I've never seen such a small little scar. Daisy has a much longer one.

Give your gals lots of love and you will be amazed at how resilient they are!


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

michele mug said:


> Bella is doing much better. She is not licking at all, so we have been putting a little leatard on her that my little one outgrew LOL. She isn't bothered by it and it puts my mind at ease at night when I am not able to watch her. She has been a bit more wild, nipping more and growling (during play--but I do see she is trying to dominate a little) since the spaying and I hope that it is just a cooincidence. I definitely do not want these behaviors to continue. A bit of a back step to potty training too, but we'll get there.
> 
> Thanks for all of the input and concern. This fourm is great!
> 
> Michele


Hi Michele:
I took Beanie's onesie off her for awhile to see if she would lick; she has not licked her sutures at all, it's been 6 days since she was spayed, and I'm on vacation so I have time to watch her and her suture! I think it's ok to take the onesie off and just say "no!" when she goes to lick...Beanie has not licked at all.. good luck with your little one.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Does anyone have an age preference for getting their puppy spayed?


----------

